# Covers for Lang Cookers



## smokinclt (Mar 19, 2013)

I was told when the delivery guy dropped off my Lang 60 that they were looking into making covers for them. Well I just pinged Lang and they are making prototypes now and said check back in a week or so. So if you have a Lang and would like a cover then your wait may be coming to an end. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Doug


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 19, 2013)

Cool I hope they make them for all models


----------

